

Mark Zuckerberg and Facebook ring in IPO with all-night hackathon - bemmu
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-mark-zuckerberg-facebook-ring-in-ipo-with-allnight-hackathon-20120517,0,7943995.story

======
pg
Wow, that's pretty cool. To some degree it's inevitable that a company will
become more bureaucratic and less hackerly as it grows, but Mark seems
determined to resist that tendency as much as one can.

~~~
lbrandy
I'll be spending the night trying to switch all the central datastructures of
our service over to an arena allocator, since I'm pretty sure it'll be a nice
win. And, with any luck, I'll sleep most of tomorrow.

